# Topics > Holograms >  HoloPod, holopresence display, ARHT Media Inc., Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - ARHT Media Inc.

----------


## Airicist

ARHT Media launches HoloPod - corporate application
October 23, 2020




> ARHT Media launches the HoloPod Display, a first of its kind permanent HoloPresence Display solution for business. Connect multiple locations and create a HoloPod Network for your organization.

----------


## Airicist

ARHT Media launches HoloPod - education application
November 3, 2020




> ARHT Media launches the HoloPod Display, a first of its kind permanent HoloPresence Display solution for higher learning. Connect multiple locations and create a HoloPod Network for your university, college or educational facility.

----------


## Airicist

An introduction to ARHT Media

Apr 7, 2020




> ARHT Media CEO Larry O'Reilly provides an overview of our company and technology as he discusses his tenure leading the company over the past two years.

----------

